
Ask HN: Quitting in a month, what to do next? - bharatkhatri14
hey folks, I&#x27;m going to quit my current job end of this month and I&#x27;m not sure what to do next.<p>I have a couple of options:<p>1.Full-time Open Source Developer - I&#x27;ve been following projects like Moby (Docker), Kubernetes &amp; CNCF friends, Redox, Blender for a while now and am familiar with their codebase but haven&#x27;t had the chance to contribute. I am not sure how this&#x27;ll pay me though.<p>2. Join one of the big software companies - I have a few offers at hand but am not sure if I&#x27;d  enjoy any of those. The pay is really good but the work probably isn&#x27;t going to be satisfactory. I cannot discuss the offers here because of NDAs.<p>3. Wild Projects - Twitch streaming my programming experiences, tech podcasts, etc. I think this&#x27;ll go well with Developer Advocate &#x2F; Tech Evangelist roles and I&#x27;ve been wanting to do this for a while but I&#x27;m not sure how to start and if they pay as much as pure software engineering roles.<p>Hope the HN community will help me out.
======
coreyp_1
4\. Build your own product/service and market it. Could dovetail nicely into
#3 and #1. How entrepreneurial are you?

